# Where to start



## LaurieB (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi
Looking for advice on how to get out of an exercise rut
A little history, I’ve had IBS since 18 years old and have multiple health issues which I take medication for.
I currently do yoga at home, I find stretching helps with the daily discomfort from being very obese. However I feel limited by mobility issues and breathing difficulties when walking. I have a walking stick and an inhaler but since having the Pfizer jab I’ve gained weight and had two falls twisted my ankle and my knees not quite right yet feels like fluid on it and it’s stiff as is my hip and my left leg moves slower than my right one.
So, as I’m thinking there may be more of you with these ailments too I’m enquiring how do you cope and how to manage to increase exercise so it’s enough to burn off the daily calories


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 26, 2022)

Would water based activities help? At my local gym they have aquarobic classes. Some people also exercise by walking up and down the pool. The pools don't have a deep end and shallow end, the water is 1.2 metres deep everywhere.


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes I think it would unfortunately I can’t afford the cost


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 27, 2022)

LaurieB said:


> Yes I think it would unfortunately I can’t afford the cost


In some areas GPs can prescribe exercise so people can access gyms or swimming sessions or some councils offer a scheme for people on low income for reduced price sessions.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 27, 2022)

I used to have a kind of season pass for the council run leisure centres. It gave me unlimited access at three different sites. I don't remember how much it cost now, only that it was much cheaper than paying for my swims one by one. I  was swimming several times a week. Obviously the private gym that I use now is much more expensive.


----------



## helli (Feb 27, 2022)

@Francesca DUK do I correctly remember that you may be able to assist with exercise ideas via Diabetes UK?


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 27, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I used to have a kind of season pass for the council run leisure centres. It gave me unlimited access at three different sites. I don't remember how much it cost now, only that it was much cheaper than paying for my swims one by one. I  was swimming several times a week. Obviously the private gym that I use now is much more expensive.


I have an access card which is available to those on low incomes or with certain disabilities. It means I can swim for less than half price which is £2.35 at my pool. There is also the exercise referral scheme which is free.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2022)

helli said:


> @Francesca DUK do I correctly remember that you may be able to assist with exercise ideas via Diabetes UK?



Yes I was thinking the same @helli 

Diabetes UK are offering a ‘live well move more’ programme, to help support you to become more active.



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/free-1-1-telephone-sessions-to-help-you-get-moving.97071/
		


Hope it helps


----------



## zuludog (Feb 27, 2022)

A while ago I realised that I was doing less exercise as I got older, plus rheumatoid arthritis and my natural tendency to just sit about meant I was doing even more sitting about .... and The Lockdown didn't help any

So last summer I started doing Tai Chi, which is a martial art, though not as fast & aggressive as things like judo or karate.
Even though it is slow, at the end of a session I definitely felt as though I had done some exercise and stretching

There is some spiritual stuff with it, about life force and so on, which if you wish you can ignore, and just treat Tai Chi as an exercise
Usually I'm fairly dismissive of that sort of thing ... yet I find it does give me some motivation to stick to my diet and pull my finger out in general
I do it once a week in a group, so that gets me out and meeting people as well. There are a lot of YT videos as reminders, and I do a few moves on my own each morning

You can do seated, and aqua Tai Chi, and also seated yoga

Search around on t'Net and YouTube to see what they're like, and if you fancy trying any of them

Here's a taster -


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 28, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> In some areas GPs can prescribe exercise so people can access gyms or swimming sessions or some councils offer a scheme for people on low income for reduced price sessions.


I’ve had the ten sessions before I’m not sure if can have it more than once. But I will talk to the dr about my weight again soon and see if there is anything. Thanks.


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 28, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I used to have a kind of season pass for the council run leisure centres. It gave me unlimited access at three different sites. I don't remember how much it cost now, only that it was much cheaper than paying for my swims one by one. I  was swimming several times a week. Obviously the private gym that I use now is much more expensive.


Was it called swim 10 or swim 20?
I’ve seen a flyer about that before, think I’ll have a look and readjust my budget so I can get one. As getting desperate to get fitter now


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 28, 2022)

zuludog said:


> A while ago I realised that I was doing less exercise as I got older, plus rheumatoid arthritis and my natural tendency to just sit about meant I was doing even more sitting about .... and The Lockdown didn't help any
> 
> So last summer I started doing Tai Chi, which is a martial art, though not as fast & aggressive as things like judo or karate.
> Even though it is slow, at the end of a session I definitely felt as though I had done some exercise and stretching
> ...


That sounds great. I’ve done Tai Chi many years ago but not heard of the aqua one. I used to do aqua aerobics twice a week. Definitely understand less exercise doing as getting older. I’m 53 but have the lifestyle of a much older retired person. In fact my mum is fitter than me. It’s since I stopped working after an accident and the menopause too. When working I was standing and walking all day. Now my children are all grown up and left home I’m not so busy running around, so that does explain a lot.


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 28, 2022)

zuludog said:


> A while ago I realised that I was doing less exercise as I got older, plus rheumatoid arthritis and my natural tendency to just sit about meant I was doing even more sitting about .... and The Lockdown didn't help any
> 
> So last summer I started doing Tai Chi, which is a martial art, though not as fast & aggressive as things like judo or karate.
> Even though it is slow, at the end of a session I definitely felt as though I had done some exercise and stretching
> ...


Love the video right up my street with the relaxing music and sounds. Never done seated tai chi before shall be now. Many thanks.


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 28, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Would water based activities help? At my local gym they have aquarobic classes. Some people also exercise by walking up and down the pool. The pools don't have a deep end and shallow end, the water is 1.2 metres deep everywhere.


I’d love to partake in these


----------



## zuludog (Feb 28, 2022)

You might like this video as well; it has a few variations






Just play around with the Search box on YT; there are loads of videos, especially if you follow the links & prompts

Oh, and by the way ..... it helps if you actually do the exercises, and not just watch them!


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 28, 2022)

zuludog said:


> You might like this video as well; it has a few variations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh thanks yes the music is healing and the exercises are nice and gentle. I’m going to make a playlist of you tube vids now.


----------



## zuludog (Feb 28, 2022)

I started doing Tai Chi last summer, 2021. So far I have only done it in the church hall with the group, and in my own home, but I made a New Year's Resolution that on my birthday at the end of April I will do it in public, at my local park, even if it is just a form of warm - up & 3 or 4 movements

Meanwhile, here's some inspiration for all of us


----------



## LaurieB (Feb 28, 2022)

Sounds great plan


----------



## zuludog (Feb 28, 2022)

My apologies if It looks like I've taken over this Thread; I'm just trying to be helpful, and there does seem to be some of interest. I think this Post will be my last on this subject

Tai Chi is not just waving your arms around aimlessly
There are a series of short standard movements called Forms which you join together to make a longer sequence, also called a Form; that's why you sometimes hear of people 'doing their Form'
The names of the individual Forms might seem a bit quaint, but that reflects their old Chinese origin
You start off with a Form of a few movements then build up to longer sequences, and besides the actual exercise  you can include a bit of concentration or meditation

At first you are usually concerned with just doing the individual exercises, which is a bit clunky,  but as you learn the movements and combine them in a longer, more flowing Form, that's when you realise - Ah yes, that's how it works


----------



## helli (Feb 28, 2022)

My 80 year old mother does Tai Chi. 
She is more flexible than others her age and the exercise helps with her stability. 
Plus she has met a great group - they always exercise outside and take a flask along to chat and drink coffee afterwards. 
During lock down they carried on in someone's garden when they were allowed. Their teacher left years ago but they still carry on.


----------

